# pre holiday challenge



## caffeine_demon (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm off to america in june, on a big theme park tour!! (YAY)

In order to make sure I fit on all the rides, I've decided I'm going to lose a stone in the 2 months before!

I officially started on monday, although I didn't weigh myself until tuesday (slightly disappointingly stayed the same since my last weigh in a few weeks ago at the gym) Have been good so far, and I must mean business because I've said I'm going to lose a stone, rather than going to try and lose a stone!


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2012)

All the best with the weight loss challenge caff good luck


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck - you can do it!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay so thats just under 2lb a week - which is totally achievable. Come on CD I know you can do it. Just imagine how good you will feel when that bar closes overy your waist!  Dont forget increasing the exercise will help a lot. Have you thought of doing a little bit of jogging or running if you can - or even just walking if thats too much?  Or then maybe you run at the gym already?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 29, 2012)

I've had a fair few years on the "yoyo" diet..

it was back in about '97, when mum first persuaded me to join slimming world! I lost around 6 stone in about a year, but then got back into bad habits (maintaining the loss is the toughest part), and over the next few years, put it back on "with interest" (over 23 stone at my heaviest) (and had to use the big seat on nemesis, and do the walk of shame on colossus at thorpe), putting me off theme parks for a couple of years. then lost 4 stone again, before going to orlando (2006) - had no problems at all there, and was even able to get on colossus beforehand), that summer I also went to oakwood, and hydro was a real squeeze

about a year after that, I went back to thorpe, and (just) had to use the big seat on inferno - (but not on it's bigger brother), didn't even try colossus! I've hovered at about the same weight since then!

The following year I did a big germany tour, and had to do the walk of shame on movie park and holiday park's drop towers, Managed to fit on mystery castle on 1 / 3 occasions. Definitely needed the big seat on black mamba, but was fine on EGF

My next trip was spain, where I didn't fit on hurakan condor, and had 1 failure on baco, and couldn't get on abismo

following year was the CF live in denmark/germany - only prob here was needing a larger seat on one of the drop towers, piraten and colossos were both fine! (and w got free t shirts at hansa park - the XL one was no where near big enough for me then, and I tried it on yesterday, a\nd could almost get away with it...)

Whilst the scales don't seem to say I'm thinner now, I think I am a bit (certainly seemed a looser fit on samurai)- although last year I was about half a stone lighter - Nemesis inferno at the live was a bit of a squeeze, and I don't know if I'd have got on collossus there)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like a trip of a lifetime, good luck with the weight loss...............


----------



## gail1 (Mar 29, 2012)

sounds like something good to aim for


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 3, 2012)

3 down, 11 to go!

thought it might have been a bit more, but mustn't grumble!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> 3 down, 11 to go!
> 
> thought it might have been a bit more, but mustn't grumble!



3 is a great start CD - keep it up - you will soon be riding high!


----------



## slipper (Apr 3, 2012)

A very good start, well done. Just think, lose it now and all those snacks you will be able to enjoy whern your there.


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2012)

Hows things going  Caff ?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 24, 2012)

Steff said:


> Hows things going  Caff ?



bit dodgy - put on a bit over easter  and feeling a bit scared of those scales this week ! will weigh myself on wednesday though!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 26, 2012)

nevertheless - my belt says I've lost about an inch, as does the tape measure round my belly button, and what do the scales say???

2 pounds off! back on track!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah - well done you! Thats another spare inch around you when you sit on the rollercoaster!


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 9, 2012)

my shirt and trousers are feeling quite loose today!!


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> my shirt and trousers are feeling quite loose today!!



Looking good for the trip!


----------

